# بلوكات اتوكاد تكييف وصحي ........



## elomda_5 (19 مايو 2012)

بلوكات اتوكاد تكببف وصحي .................ومعاهم كمان تعريف الخطوط العربي للكاد ......وادعلي بس 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pu0hm3nxdmmlyz9
http://www.mediafire.com/?1uss9acqee2cwsd
http://www.mediafire.com/?ui2b7gq78l2571q
http://www.mediafire.com/?qjqhxwhkcxfphhe


----------



## ben_sala7 (20 مايو 2012)

موضوع جامد جدا وتسلم الايادى


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ مجهود كبير


----------



## محمد العطفي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم لا غني عنه ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## htm_murad (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عموره (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## عمران احمد (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## mohamed mech (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شوية بلوكات زى الفل​


----------



## zanitty (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شغل عالى عالى عالى الصراحه


----------



## elomda_5 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

انا ليا الشرف والله ان م محمد العطفي يدخل علي موضوعي جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 


محمد العطفي قال:


> موضوع مهم لا غني عنه ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

م محمد ميكا انا سعيد جدا وده مش حاجه في بحر علمك اللي استفدنا بيه في المنتدي 


mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> شوية بلوكات زى الفل​


----------



## elomda_5 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ذره في بحر جودك وكرمك يا هندسه 


zanitty قال:


> شغل عالى عالى عالى الصراحه


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شوية بلوكات زى الفل


----------



## محمد كيكاني (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## amr fathy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Sayed mohaker (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## msoamy (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وعلى المجهود الرائع ...... استفدنا أفادك الله


----------



## ملك ملك (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي ......بوركت


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (29 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مايو 2013)

جهد مشكور 
و شوية بلوكات زي الفل


----------



## هانى 2007 (30 مايو 2013)

بـــارك اللــــه فيــــك


----------



## محمود عويضة (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kobani81 (2 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## younis najjar (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (4 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (12 يونيو 2014)

بدعة


----------



## mohamed_hassan (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزيل الشكر لكم ولمجهودكم الرائع 
لكن هناك ملحوظه ان هناك ابعاد لقواعد الحمامات ودخول مصادر المياه غير صحيحه فالرجاء مراجعتها وتعديلها بالشكل الصحيح ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa ismail (18 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## rockk (22 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور يا هندسه


----------



## sharaf911 (29 يونيو 2014)

تصدق والله كنت بدور علي حاجة زي دي 
ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة دنيا واخرة


----------



## التملابى (9 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك ورزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا


----------



## hvc2010 (13 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا يبارك لك ياهندسه


----------



## SEDDAHMED (13 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهند قاسم 1981 (16 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## البراء سامح (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً على مجهودك , بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD.AF (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------

